# Cozy and Romantic Ways to Spend Christmas in London, England



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's some suggestions of ways to have a romantic and cozy Christmas in London...http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseypippin/spend-christmas-in-london


----------

